# Sol en el centro de Lima



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buena actualización


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Que buenas fotos! oooh a ti tb te gusta tomarle fotos a los perritos :lol: ya le salio la competencia a Lía!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> Que buenas fotos! oooh a ti tb te gusta tomarle fotos a los perritos :lol: ya le salio la competencia a Lía!!!


:lol:
Ya sabía que ibas a escribir eso, ese el reconocido estilo de Lía. Saludos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Me gustó más la última tanda de fotos... La de las tres gracias está mostra, también la del pabellón bizantino.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Sin dudas, Lima con sol es otra cosa. Buenas fotos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué belleza de edificios! Buenísimas tus fotos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Que buenas fotos! oooh a ti tb te gusta tomarle fotos a los perritos :lol: ya le salio la competencia a Lía!!!





Juan1912 said:


> :lol:
> Ya sabía que ibas a escribir eso, ese el reconocido estilo de Lía. Saludos












Cuànto le pagaste al perro para que sonriera???

Jajajajajajaja.... ya pues Lìa, vamos ponièndonos las pilas que Juan viene "arrasando". Asi se empieza, primero los perritos, luego los jardines... hummmm!!!!:lol:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Jassan03 said:


> esto esta bonito pero eseeeeee color....pucha nada que ver..!!!


si pues,, parece q se hubiesen puesto decuacuerdo y dicho: cual es el peor color q podemos pintar este edificio??? y lo hicieron.
lima tiene mucho encanto,, pero para ser sincero ,, me gusta mas nublada... con esa intensa neblina (panza d burro),, es feo caminar por las calles con ese sol,, cayendote por la cara,, te hace sudar,no pudes abrir bien los ojos, te sientes incomodo......nublada tiene un ambiente mas "londinense" , fresco, mistico,nostalgico..
pero de todas manera,,, muy bien tomadas las fotos!!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, como siempre, Juan.
El sol siempre ayuda a manejar mejor el contraste .


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

papiriqui said:


> si pues,, parece q se hubiesen puesto decuacuerdo y dicho: cual es el peor color q podemos pintar este edificio??? y lo hicieron.
> lima tiene mucho encanto,, pero para ser sincero ,, me gusta mas nublada... con esa intensa neblina (panza d burro),, es feo caminar por las calles con ese sol,, cayendote por la cara,, te hace sudar,no pudes abrir bien los ojos, te sientes incomodo......nublada tiene un ambiente mas "londinense" , fresco, mistico,nostalgico..
> pero de todas manera,,, muy bien tomadas las fotos!!!!


D4 acuerdo contigo..........................muy bonito el sol, para ir a la playa, salir de la rutina, pero Lima sin neblina..................simplemente no es Lima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Juan buenisisimas fotos  en verdad tienes el talento XD ! Me gusta ver mas alla del clima es como en varias zonas donde no hace mucho se ha arborizado le ha cambiado la cara totalmente  Ojala vengan mas fotos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Geniales las fotos, Juan! Me gustaron mucho la de los girasoles y la del perrito, ahi sale el toque personal que hace las fotos mas personales.
Supongo que para ustedes Lima sale mejor con sol, pero la verdad espero que vuelva la neblina y los dias nublados a fines de Abril, porque esa es la Lima de mis amores. Aparte que como lo dijo un forista mas arriba, caminar en dia soleado es feo.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

ahora con mejor luz,, me doy cuenta q tenemos edificios preciosos.. el problema esta en el color en el q se les pinta,,lo otro q deben normar..son esos horribles carteles en las puertas de los negocios..."copias a china".. "fotos pasaporte"..."hostal uno al paso"... y arreglando ,veredas ,pistas,,arborizando..seriamos la envidia de latinoamerica


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Qué rico cielo !!! ñam! grrr :Ñ :lol: 
¿Qué están haciendo en la plaza Francia? Ojalá que saquen esas palmeras y pongan buenos árboles. Que le vuelvan a poner la antorcha a la estatua.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

cheveres las fotos...me gustan mucho esos arboles que han sembrado en las veredas y la parte central de las pistas de la av.tacna, estan muy bonitos.Mucho mejor que las palmeras horrendas que ponen en otros distritos.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Increíble, todo se ve mejor que antes. Salu2 ameo :lol:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

(baba)

Sigo teniendo el sueño de ver esos edificios con comercios y residencias de mayor categoría.. no digo nada lujoso pero una cosa más adecuada a la bella arquitectura y acabados que tienen estos edificios. Ojalá la Plaza Frnacia la arreglen para que se ve un poco menos tropicalona y más de acuerdo con su sobrio entorno. Gracias por tus excelentes fotos Juan!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos, me gustó mucho el Crillón.. realmente ese hotel no merece estar así abandonado. La fuente china también uno de mis monumentos favoritos. Todo eso más el cielo azul hacen una excelente combinación.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

ME DAS GUSTO VER QUE ALGUNOS FORISTAS TAMBIEN ESTAN APROVECHANDO EL SOL QUE AUN NO SE VA DE LIMA PARA SACAR BUENAS TOMAS 

DE VERDAD MUY BUENO 

:cheers:


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Juan1912 said:


> Fue un lunes


LUNES!!!???


A MIRA PUES A QUE HORA AL MEDIO DIA ??


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exlentes fotos juan q raro ver a lima con sol ya pasado el verano


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LedPer said:


> LUNES!!!???
> 
> 
> A MIRA PUES A QUE HORA AL MEDIO DIA ??


Sí, por ahi masomenos. Saludos:cheers:


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Dios mio! eso es tomar fotos, de donde salieron esos hermosos edificios!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Del cercado de Lima...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas fotos han sabido tomar del centro histórico, muy buenas.


----------

